
Ask HN: How to do a SaaS with client side encryption, yet a Web API? - BiteCode_dev
I want to make an open source &quot;Basket In&quot; software (the concept from GTD) so I can quickly capture offline text, voice and pics on the go, then get them synced on all my devices to sort them out the next morning.<p>However, I don&#x27;t want the server to know what I, or any user really, is capturing, so I will encrypt it on the client side.<p>The problem is, I also want to provide a Web API, so that people can write their own client for it.<p>The server, however, can only send encrypted data to new clients. How do I solve this problem? Do I just share the encryption key with each client, including 3rd party site? What if a user suddenly distrust a client? Do I need to encrypt again the whole content with a new key?
======
partisan
I would say that your questions are valid, but not necessary to tackle in the
short term. In fact, if you don't store the encryption key then the problem
doesn't exist at all. It is up to the client library to implement the
prescribed encryption algorithm and up to the user to provide the encryption
key.

In the end, you are simply storing bits. How those bits are interpreted is up
to the client. If a user distrusts a client then they can download, re-encrypt
and upload the content.

Btw, I had the same idea for a hosted solution. My concern became that illegal
content would be uploaded to my server and I quickly went away from this, but
I do think it is an interesting idea.

